# **NUDE**



## MyaLover (Feb 3, 2008)

Putting myself out there, little nervous but C&C as always


----------



## kidchill (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous as always....Love em both!!  I think the light may be a little to harsh in the first one though, I would maybe tone it down.  Or it could just be that I see the stronger light on the first and then the much softer light on the second...I dunno...Either way, they both still look good!! CHRiS


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 3, 2008)

In the second one I don't care for the hand/arm position too much.  I tend to like that pose in general, but it seems overstretched / unnatural in that shot for some reason.  I like the harsher light in the first one, I think it adds to the shot.

Very nice though overall!  Don't know why you would be nervous.


----------



## fauxto (Feb 3, 2008)

The first shot is my fave, as well.  In the context of the softer lighting of the second shot, your arm strong-arms the image, IMO


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 3, 2008)

Question, weird one, but a legitimate question....  should I PS out the piercings?


----------



## Puscas (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice and very brave. Good work. I like the skin in #2 better, but the pose in #1. How come there's a very harsh shadow in #1, leading from the left finger up? Love the hand in #1 btw.


why would you PS the piercings out?






pascal


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 3, 2008)

you have the piercings for a reason, why would you ps them out?


----------



## TCimages (Feb 3, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Question, weird one, but a legitimate question.... should I PS out the piercings?


 

absolutley not! That's an awesome picture. I love it!


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 3, 2008)

leave the piercings!

nice shots!!


----------



## dpolston (Feb 3, 2008)

(just a suggestion) When I shot a lot of these on a regular basis (sometimes 5 sessions a day every day!) we'd tell our clients not to wear tight fitting _anything _to the studio. This included underwear and bras so that the clothes marks would not be on their bodies (I am referencing the stocking marks on the second pic). If I were going to photoshop something out... it'd be the marks on your left leg (second shot). 

I frankly don't mind the piercings but I think a more classic style would be, no piercings. But that's a personal choice. Otherwise... great shot. I would like to see a few that are lighter shots then these showing a more detailed figure, but the lighting, for what you were going for in these is very nice. 

Great job.


----------



## just x joey (Feb 3, 2008)

wowzers nice ring! lol


----------



## crazyfreespirit (Feb 3, 2008)

Love the first one! I like the hand in that one.
And I agree, the second one seems a bit awkward, or forced.

And definitely don't photoshop out the piercings.


----------



## dklod (Feb 4, 2008)

Again, really puting yourselves out there ladies. Nice work. The piercings I like, but instead of paintshopping them, reshooting without them would be the better option.  I would also like to see more of you, but less at the same time. Maybe more leg but just so you can see the outline and maybe your face, but again, turned away so you are not exposing yourself fully just for that question element. These are not professional opinions as that I am not, just personal. well done


----------



## Battou (Feb 4, 2008)

Stunning, #2 is my personal fave, I personally would have liked to see the piercings taken out in #1, the reflections from them draw additional attention to the breasts, but other than that I love them.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 4, 2008)

just x joey said:


> wowzers nice ring! lol



Hahahaha Thank you :blulsh2::flirty:


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the good tips, comments, and feedback!  Its hard too look at yourself objectively so I appreciate all the stuff you guys are throwing at me!  It eases my nerves a little bit


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 4, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Question, weird one, but a legitimate question....  should I PS out the piercings?



no, would not consider that! it would not be you without the piercings, right?

i think the piercings make the image special and certainly add to it.


----------



## Jimbo60 (Feb 4, 2008)

The folowing is just my humble opinion .... and probably not worth any more than the paper it's printed on.

The pose in #2 looks way more forced than the pose in #1. In #1 you made art. #2 looks like you were trying to make art.

The lighting in #1, while a little harsh, adds a sense of drama to the image.

The piercings bring an updated element to an otherwise classic idea, especially since they are highlighted. Yes they do draw the eye to the breast but, the breasts are just one element in the image. The viewer is encouraged to explore the photo more as a result of this detail.

I love the hand position in #1. A viewer that didn't know for sure might be led to believe that it isn't your hand. The positioning brings a sense of mystery to the image. The shadow under the finger implies a slight amount of pressure or a caress if you will. 

In short #1 is a very individual statement of a classic theme and, an absolutely stunning image. Where as #2 could just as easily end up in the "discard" pile (sorry).

Having viewed some of your other images posted on the forum (this is the first one that I've felt compelled to comment on) I feel that this is the one that you should strive to surpass.


........ Jim


----------



## J.Ed (Feb 4, 2008)

Figures, everybody's raving about #2 and it's now gone.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 4, 2008)

Taking into consideration all of the comments on here, and the PMs, I will defiantly be re shooting this tonight (i actually have a day off!).  I have some good ideas stirring up and Ill post as soon as they are done.  Stay tuned!


----------



## just x joey (Feb 4, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Taking into consideration all of the comments on here, and the PMs, I will defiantly be re shooting this tonight (i actually have a day off!).  I have some good ideas stirring up and Ill post as soon as they are done.  Stay tuned!


:heart::hugs:


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 4, 2008)

just x joey said:


> :heart::hugs:




Hahahaha Joey you are too funny


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks good to me.. Although the 2nd picture doesnt work anymore.


----------



## abraxas (Feb 4, 2008)

Gorgeous, love the lighting.


----------



## Jonas C (Feb 4, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Question, weird one, but a legitimate question....  should I PS out the piercings?


Just a personal opinion but I think you should leave the piercings in.  Part of who you are and the are visually pleasing.


----------



## Sideburns (Feb 4, 2008)

well I can only see the first one, but I can say that it was very well done.  The lighting is pretty good...and your pose is interesting.  I would have liked to see the second one...but it was TOS'd.  Maybe try a different host who doesn't object to nudity.
Good luck with the reshoot.  I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 4, 2008)

I think its strange that they took that one off, and not the first?  the second is covered.....  hmmmmmm


----------



## kidchill (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't know...cause I still see both pics...maybe it's cached.....And was it removed or is the server just messed up?  The first pic was much more revealing than the second...


----------



## guppyman (Feb 5, 2008)

Stunning...


----------



## sabbath999 (Feb 8, 2008)

Just curious, what is the lighting setup you are using?


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 8, 2008)

for this one i had a single hair light


----------

